# the sex thread



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Ok,I'm sure this has been talked about in here before,because I know it's an issue for some women.I can't orgasm from intercourse!When my boyfriend is goes down,it's fine,but the other wasy,I just can't.It's making us both really frustrated.I asked him if any other girls he's been with have had this problem,and he said"nope"I said"perhaps they were faking?"Because I just don't believe it.Anyone got any suggestions as to what might help me reach my goal? lol


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I have a suggestion. Don't say things like that to your boyfriend when your both frustrated with things in the bedroom. It's more then a little damaging to his ego to hear things said that way.Wes


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I may only be 20, im a bloke and i can say i've never had a problem, but i've also done loads of reading and so am in a position to give you some advice.Few women will orgasm from intercorse alone, most will need clitoral stimulation aswell, you can either do this with your own hand while your having sex, or you can try some different positions. Two positions that i've found best are if the man is on top and arches is back so to bring the ***** upwards towards your clit. You can also try with your bum on a pillow so that you get more g-spot stimulation, which will feel much like doggy style. If all that fails, then have him lay beside you, and enter you that way, and he can then stimulate your clit with his fingers. Us blokes can actually tell if you fake it or not because your vagina contracts when you orgasm, and we can feel this as its quite obvious.I should hope that one of these techniques should work for you, let us know how you get on. sorry for being graphic, I dont think there's anyother way.Gaz


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Wes,I didn't say it that harshly,everything's fine with his ego,trust me.Dr.Devil, Um thanks for the advice,yeah I've tried all of those positions except for the pillow thing.And it's a bit better,but not enough,I think I just have stress about it,because I keep thinking it's not going to happen.I find the idea of using my hands with him inside me a bit weird.I don't think I'm comfortable with doing that.oh yeah,don't worry about being graphic,everyone is graphic here I've noticed.***** !lol


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I can only have an orgasm during sex when I'm on top, and it isn't even 100% of the time. Nothing else works for me. However, ALL of my female friends only have orgasms during oral sex and never during intercourse. If you do some research you will find that most women are statistically the same way. So, Stargirl, you are in the majority. As long as you're having orgasms then it shouldn't really matter how it's done, and your boyfriend shouldn't have a problem with it. The more you "try" to have one during intercourse the less likely you are to do so.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Guess you'll just have to ask him to go down on you after sex, cant be bad can it ;-)


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If you get yourself really revved up before penetration, then try some of the better positions, that can help. Taking a break to do other kinds of stimulation can help too. If you don't reach your goal during, make sure he helps you finish after!Many guys are VERY turned on when a girl touches herself in front of him. Don't be afraid to try it


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I cant say that really turns me on, i'd rather be doing the touching  Feel left out otherwise


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

No one said you couldn't stimulate her at the same time!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I love it when my wife helps herself along....Now if I can just make her understand why size doesnt matter and that one minute is better than thirty seconds


----------

